

Joe Kraus: Google Ventures Plans 80 Seed Deals in 2011 - skmurphy
http://vator.tv/news/2011-06-24-google-ventures-plans-on-80-seed-deals-this-year

======
skmurphy
key paragraph:

    
    
        The venture firm plans on investing in 80 seed deals this year. 
        They're earmarking $100k to $150k in deals that will ultimately 
        raise $500k to $1 million in seed funding. While Joe won't disclose 
        how many deals have been seeded, some startups they've invested 
        in at this stage include, Hipster, Smarterer, Shopobot, Copious 
        and Schematic Labs. For Series A and B, Google Ventures plans on 
        20-plus deals with investment amounts of $3 million to $10 million. 
        The venture firm also plans on four to six later-stage deals, 
        with check sizes between $10 million and $40 million.

